# UK and PH marriage in Seychelles Residents of Dubai Register Marriage in PH Embassy?



## UKFlier (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello all, 

Sorry if this has been asked, we've trawled the forums but no exact answers on this. 

Myself and my fiancee are planning on getting married in the Seychelles in a few months, we've checked every option and after the stress and headache of getting clear answers for marriages in Europe, Dubai, Philippines and visa hassles in the US we have decided to go the stress free route and get married in Seychelles. 

So far this has been relatively straight forward except for one part. Some wedding organisers have noted about reporting the marriage in the Philippine embassy in Seychelles but we cannot get an answer if this is something we _have_ to do. It would be somewhat easier if we could do this in the Philippine embassy/consulate here in Dubai.

Can anyone shed some light on whether we have to have the wedding reported to Philippines in Seychelles (through their embassy in Kenya) or if we can come home and report the marriage in Dubai?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

You cannot report the marriage in the consulate in Dubai or Abu Dhabi, it can only be done in Philippines or Kenya. We have tried to apply from here and been rejected as it is not in their remit if marriage took place outside U.A.E. 

If you plan on having kids and getting a British Passport for them I thoroughly recommend you pay for the planner to organise it via Kenya. You have to jump through extra hoops if your marriage is not registered in the Philippines. We also tried to register the marriage in the Philippines itself, the process takes over 2 weeks so we could not do it there either due to limited timescale. Its probably therefore simpler to do it via your wedding planner.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

And in some ways, NOT being officially married is good.....


----------

